# is this a rare Anonimo??? 5002 PR



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

we got this on trade at the shop. it was mint and still has the case sticker even! i thought it was interesting as i have never seen this model. 5002 power reserve. the case is about 40mm and it's a soprod hand wind movement. i think the dial and numerals are too close in color and a bit hard to read but the dial texture is nice and has a platinum kind of look to it with a subtle bling to it at the right angle. Nice watch. i probably will not wear it though i don't think. too used to 44mm + watches. i right away took off the black kodiak strap and added a nice brown gator which makes it look a bit more modern i think.

is this a rare model? anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Watchmeister (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice. Congratulations! :-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Pesonally I like it especially the numeral markers. It could be an earlier release when Anonimo is still low profile. Congrats on your new arrival and I do like your black white sketch.Adds an artistic touch to the watch.Did you do it yourself or with the aid of a software ?


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Anonimo Power Reserve 

Very nice watch and getting rarer,an early example of the Companies output,congratulations.

Martin


----------



## Ray Knight (Apr 21, 2007)

sketch is done with photobucket pro. the new software is off the hook!

sketch is a cool feature.

maybe i should hang on to this one for a bit


----------



## kav2 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi,

Great watch.
Yes it is indeed rare, like most early Anonimo models. Look at its serial number its just 113...


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice and unique piece indeed. Good luck with your sale!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

An Old post but what a beauty !!!!


----------



## skysurfer (Apr 21, 2010)

*Sweet piece!! Wanna sell it? *;-)


----------

